# good news about a friend



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

a friend of mine got accepted into Yale University's theatre set design graduate program. He is one of only four people in the world to get into this program. I think that's fuckin' sweet. You go nick.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

hey it is!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

VERY very cool. Yale has a reputation in the NY theatre community as THE only place to have trained. The networks form there, and they continue on into the professional scene. Your friend's career is "MADE" at this point. That is just splendid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

cool


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

really Janine? Oh my GOD! He will be so happy. Right now he's a waiter in Dallas who hates his job, the only theatre work he could ever get was crap pay or free work where of COURSE he wasn't designing anything...ooh i think i'll tell him this!


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

That's really cool.
As someone who has always loved being involved in amateur dramtics I can undertsand his joy at the news.
What was so special about him that got him in?


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

surreal. But with four people their class will have boring christmas parties.


----------

